# Transitioning to being an independent (direct-sent) missionary



## Pergamum

I am transitioning so that within a year or two I will be an "independent" missionary instead of working through an organization.

I do not like the terminology of "independent missionary" but prefer to frame it this way: I am trying to transition to become a "direct-sent" missionary from my sending church. As I work with national church structures in this country in partnership, my sending church will be my authority and directly send me to the mission field. Agencies do not send missionaries; they are supposed to aid sending churches in a servant role. 

I still do not oppose para-church orgs per se, but as I am founding out, many missionary agencies pay lip service to "serving" the sending church but then consider you an "employee" who needs to obey the org when there are differences of opinion between the missionary and/or sending church and the organization.

So...

---I need to investigate health and life insurance options for expats living abroad in SE Asia. Anybody have suggestions for buying health and life insurance?

---I also need advice on how to do taxes? Should I seek to become an "employee" of my sending church and receive a W-2 from them? They are 501c3. Or should I look for a "missionary clearinghouse" to handle finances?


Also, pray for me. Resigning and changing the way we minister here is stressful. We will stay and work in the same place and with the same locals and the same tribe. But we just want out from under the umbrella of our current org.


----------



## irresistible_grace

ing


----------



## Hamalas

I'm too wet behind the ears to help you with your other questions, but know that I have (and will continue to) pray for you!


----------



## JoannaV

The ONLY thing I can think of saying is that I know some missionaries use organisations such as Samaritan Ministries instead of health insurance. But I kind of suspect that won't work for you...not sure that they would even cover your anti-malaria drugs. Although having said that if you are "non-insured" you can get big discounts on meds so for some things it works out the same out-of-pocket.

Is the kind of life insurance you're looking for sort of final expense insurance? Just the foreign jungle version?


----------



## thbslawson

I'm thankful to hear you've come to a resolution. We're blessed to work for a para-church organization that genuinely does serve the local church, and we've never had tension with that. May God continue to bless your ministry.


----------



## Steve Curtis

I sent you a PM.


----------



## kvanlaan

> I need to investigate health and life insurance options for expats living abroad in SE Asia. Anybody have suggestions for buying health and life insurance?



Talent Trust Consultants. We were on it for years in China. Talent Trust Consultants - Missionary Insurance


----------



## Pergamum

Checking now.


----------



## Pergamum

thbslawson said:


> I'm thankful to hear you've come to a resolution. We're blessed to work for a para-church organization that genuinely does serve the local church, and we've never had tension with that. May God continue to bless your ministry.



The last straw consisted of remarks to the effect of reminding me that I was legally an employee of the org, the money was the org's (since it was receipted to them) and that the Field Director's decision seemed to trump the decision of the sending church. That is not "serving" missionaries but lording authority over them. 

Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Pergamum

Any thoughts of the "funds-handling" organization Central Missionary Clearinghouse? 

CMC FAQ's

They look helpful.


----------



## Leslie

When people go the field for the first time, at least in this country, and they are directly sent, there is a lot of suspicion (sometimes founded) that they have some peculiarities that prohibited them from going through a board selection process. Some friends of ours that served here found local mission resources to be unavailable because of that, so they ended up going with Equip. 
Since you are returning to a place you have already been, where you are known, that should be no problem. Were we to fall out with Equip, we could do the same. But we are happy where we are.


----------



## Pergamum

Leslie,

Yes. We had an independent missionary on this island that was from a very fundamentalist church and he also had a hard time fitting in with the community. They finally burned out and left due to stress.

Too often people think "Lone Ranger" when they think independent. And this is often true. I prefer being called "Direct-sent." 

I had imagined that an org would help me with funds-handling. But most orgs want so much more, making you become their employee, instead of being sent out from your sending church. 

We want services without the control. It is bad enough 14% of taken off for admin fees....to have to ask permission for every little thing is intolerable, especially in matters my sending church already approves.


----------



## Leslie

I'm totally with you. If I had to do it over, it would be that way. One term under a board, then independent/direct-sent. 
I have a good friend who was in charge of the mssions program of a mega-church that direct-sent some folks that were here for a while. If you and he both consent, I can put you in touch. He might be a gold-mine of information for your church elders if they are clueless about the financial and legal details.


----------



## Pergamum

Sure, if you get the sense that he will be helpful, please connect us.


----------



## Andres

Praying for you.


----------



## Tripel

Thanks for updating us. Sorry for the the difficulties and stresses, and I pray the transition to "direct-sent" is as smooth as possible.


----------



## solas4me

Perg,
I sent you a DM.

Justin


----------



## Pergamum

Thanks for praying. 

Anyone got any advice about writing a resignation letter?


----------



## Edward

Pergamum said:


> Anyone got any advice about writing a resignation letter?



Don't burn bridges. Don't air old grievances. Don't point fingers. Emphasize some of the good times, some accomplishments. If there is a good guy at the organization, address it to him and tell how much you'll miss his help and guidance. Copy in whoever else needs to know. Don't send it until you are ready to cut the tether. You give them six months notice, and you may be out the next week - leaving you and your family in the lurch. 

Remember, your primary audience should be your sending churches, the secondary audience for whom it's written should be a court of law. Don't admit fault. Decline an exit interview if it is offered. They know what the issues are, don't let HR build a file. 

The alternative to the above would be a two liner. This letter is to formally document the fact that on (two weeks from date of letter) I am resigning my position as ...


----------

